# Rooting my GS3 from T-Mobile?



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I just got a GS3 and its awesome. I'm afraid of rooting it and loading a rom that will give me nothing but headaches. I would really like to load MIUI. I have a Mac so I don't know what steps to take to root. I've rooted my TB but that was 2yrs ago on a window laptop so rooting to me right now looks hard.


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would like to know this too


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sucks nobody responded, I guess its hard to root


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Its actually quite easy, but you have a Mac. You want to use an Apple product to root an Android phone.... ah the irony.

Anyways, I believe Heimdall has been proven to work fine AFAIK. Follow the general instructions available just about anywhere to root, just make sure it lists T-Mo, its going to have you flash some Odin packages. Rather than flash in Odin, flash in Heimdall. Should be tits. (Heimdall is Odin for Unix systems)


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1946149

That's the first link that comes up when google'ing.........

"rooting tmobile galaxy s3 on mac"


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks "Blaineevans" looks very easy from the video.


----------

